# Do any of you do this too?



## rosipederson (Dec 28, 2004)

Do any of you get all self destructive during attacks that interfere with your life? I've noticed recently, especially now that my IBS alternating D&C has been mostly D, that when I have an attack that causes me to miss out on something, like today when i left my lab partner hanging and had to miss a class the day of a midterm, i tend to get so frustrated and angry that i just start eating trigger foods, like a "hey, i get sick when i eat what i'm supposed to, so what's the stupid point? I might as well eat whatever the heck I want!". And of course, it gets worse. Like today, I felt so bad that I ate an entire bag of cadbury mini-eggs (those delicious ones in the purple bags). It doesn't make sense! Does anyone else do this? I didn't always used to. Maybe I figure that theres nothing I can do to make my body feel better, but maybe that moment of wonderfulness that comes with eating chocolate will at least improve my mood....who knows? anyone else experience this?


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sounds like an anxiety trigger too me... unfortunately most of us have these some of us dont even realise whats going on... they happen anytime and can be so subconscious you dont know why your ibs is playing up. moods are said to affect ibs too both extremes can trigger attacks. i know what you are feeling though its happened to me before


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh my, I do that all the time. Personally, the only things I've found that trigger my IBS-D are dairy products and soda. But even cutting those out of my diet, I get sick all the time. It's just so frusterating when you watch what you eat all the time and yet you still miss out on going places and living life because of getting sick...I just get fed up and I eat a big sloppy piece of pizza full of grease and cheese.It tastes great at the time, but later that night when I'm sitting on the toilet and feel like I'm dying it's not quite worth it anymore.So yes, I know exactly how you feel. It's like, why bother to try to control my IBS if it's just going to take over my life anyhow?


----------



## 22600 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh hell, yeah! All the time! I tend to binge eat when I get stressy, and since IBS stresses me out and I get sick and tired of fighting a long battle -not eating what I want to eat, and STILL suffering that I just think "blow it, I'm so fed up I'm gonna eat it all anyway -just to spite my body!". It's mainly frustration at my body and myself. Of course, I should probably work on letting my frustration out in a more constructive way... but totally understandable.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes! When my supposedly 'safe' + v.restrictive diet fails, I sometimes give it up for a few days + eat what I want, ie. pizza/chocolate/pasta/anything with milk in. This means a lot of pain + being lonely for a few days (I daren't stray far from the bathroom)but I think it's better than missing out on food completely.


----------



## 23401 (Jun 23, 2006)

Glad to hear I'm not alone. At 52 I felt like I had no self control. But since I've been having IBS-D every single day of my life for the last 6 months and then some(yeah, yeah eat more fiber, take fiber powder, screw you, doc) I figured what the heck? I might as well be happy some of the time cause I'm going to be miserable anyway the next day.Some people my call it a depressive way to live who knows, maybe it is for some.For those with controllable symptoms who are eating well, more power to you and hope you continue to have that blessing.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I kinda do something similar. If I'm more on the C side of things, I tend to just eat whatever I want- which includes lots of junk food, crisps, chips, chocolate etc. Of course this catches up with me... And that's what's happening right now!







stupid me. I never learn! My stomach is like a balloon. solves the C in a way I suppose...


----------



## 22597 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so glad to know I am not the only one who rebels! I've been suffering a flare-up for the past couple of months. Had I not binged a month ago, I'd probably be doing much better today. It is so hard to be disciplined for so long, especially when you have to keep such a limited diet!! I often fall into the overconfidence trap, too: just when I start feeling stable I think I'm all better and eat something I'm not ready for. Then I get sick and I have to start the recovery process all over again.


----------



## 22711 (Jul 1, 2006)

I think that's very normal. You sound like I was several years back. Now I'm much, much better with controlling my eating but it took me a long time to get to where I am now. The only time I really mess up on purpose now is when I eat too much, which doesn't happen often but is a pain when it does happen.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes...I admit it I do. When I get stressed I tend to want to stuff my face. So often I will either 1.) Eat too much or 2.) Eat something that is delicious but I know will cause me pain later. I am trying to break this cycle but I still fail at times. The thing that makes it worse if that I have people who say to me "You are so tiny" or "You should just eat a bunch that will move things through you (I am IBS-C)". Well eating too much food makes my C even worse and no matter what it is never moves anything through me. Eating delicious foods (cheesecakes especially, which my mom bakes all the time), makes my C worse as well. But I still make the same dumb mistakes all the time of indulging in both these ways.


----------



## 14646 (Aug 23, 2006)

I know how you feel. Example- I had to work all weekend with constant trips to the bathroom and multiple panic attacks. So, Sunday on the way home from work (when I knew I had off the next day) I stopped at Taco Bell and I ate until I was so full I felt sick. At that moment it didn't matter that I was going to pay for it later. For those 15 or so minutes I was stuffing my face I felt great.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh hell yeh I know how you feel!!!!!usually I work so hard on my diet during the week so I am ok during the week and I can go to work, the usually on a friday I am so sick of working so hard and still being sick that I pig out on chinese or kfc, and yeh I pay for it!!!


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by chipmunkroseo any of you get all self destructive during attacks that interfere with your life? I've noticed recently, especially now that my IBS alternating D&C has been mostly D, that when I have an attack that causes me to miss out on something, like today when i left my lab partner hanging and had to miss a class the day of a midterm, i tend to get so frustrated and angry that i just start eating trigger foods, like a "hey, i get sick when i eat what i'm supposed to, so what's the stupid point? I might as well eat whatever the heck I want!". And of course, it gets worse. Like today, I felt so bad that I ate an entire bag of cadbury mini-eggs (those delicious ones in the purple bags). It doesn't make sense! Does anyone else do this? I didn't always used to. Maybe I figure that theres nothing I can do to make my body feel better, but maybe that moment of wonderfulness that comes with eating chocolate will at least improve my mood....
> who knows? anyone else experience this?


I go nuts and leave a path of destruction in my wake. Over-turned chairs, shredded phonebooks, "wiped-clean" countertops, etc.After I get done throwing a sh*t-fit I gourge myself on chocolate and anything else I want ot eat, because I figure I'm going to be sick anyway.


----------

